

Sustainable Indie Software - milen
http://blog.helftone.com/sustainable-indie-software/

======
loarabia
If a lot of top-notch indie devs are abandoning the appstore, where are they
going? Back to the Web, Windows, or OS X? It seems there is a catch here that
a large number of consumer eyes are pointed at the various app stores and not
at more traditional and perhaps more sustainable platforms. So how does an
indie pull those eyes back to their platform of choice?

------
CmonDev
Is e.g. indie music sustainable? IMHO the madness will just go on, fueled by
new generations.

